# 2005 Outback Rs And My 07 Chevy Avalanche



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello everyone, brand new member just got my admin approval!









Anyway, I've been looking around to educate myself how to insure I am SAFELY towing the 05 outback 23rs with my 07 avalanche. Looking at the empty weight of the camper looks to be approx 5K lbs. I say approx 5k lbs because I think its advertised at like 4945 but seeing people saying its closer to 5300 lbs

Now doing my research ive found I should obviously upgrade some components for safely towing this outback. The dealership is adding the brake control for me so thats a done deal. The issue I had was I got off the phone with my local campingworld and they sorta talked me out of getting the sway bars saying to get them if after i tow some then make the decision. They are giving me a weight distribution system to handle a tongue of 800 lbs so looks like it will tow 8k lbs.

the avalanche z71 model with tow package and 4x4 looks to tow 7800 lbs. Spoke with the dealer and it has a class III hitch system on it. I inquired about going up a bit figuring a bit more would be better but they said then I would be pulling more weight then the truck can safely do. Service guy said his pulls a fully loaded camper that weighs about 6K lbs safely.

I guess my questions to the community would be what should i really be getting for a safe towing experience?

Sorry for all the newb questions and thx for having me!


----------



## nekkoddd (Jun 20, 2009)

tjwoody said:


> Hello everyone, brand new member just got my admin approval!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 2002 Yukon Denali XL with a class IV factory hitch w/towing package which has an air ride suspension and a transmission cooler and has a big gas engine 6.0L AWD. I have an Equalizer hitch stabilizer/sway control, and I would not want to pull my 23' TT with out it, makes all the difference in the world. I pull a 23KRS(5000lbs) with a Harley(800lbs) in it and it is about all I would want to pull with this vehicle for any distance. My .02 cents.

Mike


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

Thx for the reply Mike. Yeah, sounds like something like the Equalizer hitch stabilizer/sway control is what I want too. Did your truck come with the class IV? The dealer said mine has a class III and from what I understand thats rated for only 5k lbs. The trailer dry is 5k so I was thinking i wanted least a class IV myself. When I asked about it he said thats over the pull weight but to me they sorta short changing me if the truck can do 7800 and the hitch only 5k. He said his trailer is 5k lbs unloaded too and hes not concerned with his calls III

Thoughts?


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

tjwoody said:


> Thx for the reply Mike. Yeah, sounds like something like the Equalizer hitch stabilizer/sway control is what I want too. Did your truck come with the class IV? The dealer said mine has a class III and from what I understand thats rated for only 5k lbs. The trailer dry is 5k so I was thinking i wanted least a class IV myself. When I asked about it he said thats over the pull weight but to me they sorta short changing me if the truck can do 7800 and the hitch only 5k. He said his trailer is 5k lbs unloaded too and hes not concerned with his calls III
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm having the hardest time looking for an upgrade to a class 4 hitch for this thing. got a call into my dealer.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers tjwoody







With that size trailer you'll want some type of sway control. At a minimum get a friction sway bar, but better would be either an Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam that combines weight distribution and sway control.


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

Camping Fan said:


> Welcome to Outbackers tjwoody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi thx. yeah im pretty convinced that i want the sway control too. im still looking around onling for a class 4 receiver hitch. looking like nothing just bolts on. anyplace online selling them state like 02-06 avalanches only.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

You might want to look at the hitch ratings again. Most class III tow up to 5000lbs on just the ball then up to 10000lbs with a weight distributing hitch. Someone correct me if I am wrong please.


----------



## nekkoddd (Jun 20, 2009)

Duanesz said:


> You might want to look at the hitch ratings again. Most class III tow up to 5000lbs on just the ball then up to 10000lbs with a weight distributing hitch. Someone correct me if I am wrong please.


To answer your question, yes, My vehicle came with the class IV hitch. I also think you are correct the rating of the hitch does change when you add the Equalizer to the hitch.

Ciao,

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I towed our 23RS with our 1/2 ton F150. You will definitely want a hitch that combined weight distribution with sway control. For your setup, the 1000/10000 will be the one you will want. That is the same size Equal-I-zer I used and it is a good system.

-CC


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I towed our 23RS with our 1/2 ton F150. You will definitely want a hitch that combined weight distribution with sway control. For your setup, the 1000/10000 will be the one you will want. That is the same size Equal-I-zer I used and it is a good system.
> 
> -CC


So you guys think that a combo weight distribution/sway control hitch with my class III hitch receiver will do it?

After all this I need to practice backing up!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

If it is possible to add a Class IV hitch to your Avalanche then I'd certainly do it. Once you add a WDH, your ability to transfer weigh to the front of your TV (tow vehicle) will be greatly limited by your Class III hitch.

Also, a quality WHD such as a Equal-i-zer or a Reese Dual-Cam hitch is highly recommended for your setup. The standard WDH and friction sway control the dealer wants to send you home with is just the bare minimum. See if you can get him to throw this in with the deal for you.

Welcome to Outbackers.com!!! Good luck and have fun with your new TT!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

tjwoody said:


> I towed our 23RS with our 1/2 ton F150. You will definitely want a hitch that combined weight distribution with sway control. For your setup, the 1000/10000 will be the one you will want. That is the same size Equal-I-zer I used and it is a good system.
> 
> -CC


So you guys think that a combo weight distribution/sway control hitch with my class III hitch receiver will do it?

After all this I need to practice backing up!








[/quote]

Good advice. The 1000# bars are what I would recommend. But I would also recommend that you buy a good Class IV hitch receiver and get rid of that OEM round-tube type of reciever. It flexes too much to allow the Equal-i-zer hitch to sufficiently throw tongue weight forward to your front axles. You won't get much weight distribution with the OEM receiver. And from some of the photos I've seen posted on RVnet (aka, the "dark side"), there is some question as to the safety of that hitch. (Now, don't everyone scream at once!







) That's my opinion, and also that of quite a few others here.

The Prodigy brake controller is the best in the business. I ordered mine from RVWholesalers.com - the best price I could find. (And the best price on an Equal-i-zer hitch, too.) You can install both, yourself, in an afternoon. The hitch may take a couple trips and some tweaking to get it right. Just download the installation instructions from Equal-i-zer website. When you order the Prodigy, also order the vehicle-specific wiring harness and it will be "plug and play."

(And don't forget to put a fuse in the fuse/relay panel under the hood so your Avalanche's alternator can keep your trailer battery charged while towing. It goues in the pins where they put a red dummy fuse. My fuse came taped to the OEM brake controller harness that was in my truck's glove box.)

hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

all good info thx.

i did speak with the parts guy at my dealership and he also did some searching on line, mentioned this site too as a matter of fact.

He looked up the vin # for me and says its rated for 12000 lbs of pulling. Tow package added this and their was a change on the 07 avalanches which explains why all the class receivers im seeing online are for 02-06 avalanches. as i get more info ill post it but i need to confirm this on the sticker.

i do have a call into campingworld.com, my local one, cause the parts guy finding the same thing i did on it seeming there was no class 4 or even class 5 hitch receivers online. they all showed year 02-06. he was supp to call around and get me some info but i may need to do it. but they are assuring me the hitch receiver is upgraded on the 07 avalanche. i will continue doing the legwork.

thx all!


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

i did get the outback delivered by the seller last night so im very excited! He was really nice and spent detailed time going over everything!

Got the brake control added today and found out i didnt have a tranny cooler so had dealer add that too. odd a truck has a towing package and not a cooler. oh well, something new i learned. they said i should be fine with a weight dist/sway control. they also suggested i change the tranny fluid so i thought why not its getting up there near 50k miles.

now to call camping world.

thx for everyones help!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Grats on the trailer!!!

Kos


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

KosinTrouble said:


> Grats on the trailer!!!
> 
> Kos


thx. took a lot of time to pull up info for my truck. if i have a rough time pulling ill need to upgrade i suppose. the receiver hitch on the 07+ avalanches is what they call a class III/IV. Chevy calls it like a step 4 (something) according to the parts guy and an online doc i found. it will tow up to 12K with weight dist. the issues i read online is the 5.3 liter may have a rough time towing on hills cause of how heavy the truck is. someone else said that if i added some mods to get some more horse it would help. really dont want to try to upgrade if i dont have to so before i tow it up to the mountains ill ride around a bit and check it out.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We have the Reese Dual Cam WD and it works well. I would not want to think about towing a trailer without it. I am saving up for a Hensley, though. If I can ever get off enough time, we want to go across the U.S. and I told the DW that I would really want the Hensley! I don't know if she bought off on it, though.









azthroop


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Towing that camper with a struggling Avalanche will produce a much easier time convincing DW of the need to upgrade. Don't ask me how I know.

-CC


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Towed my 04 28RSS with my Avalanche, did fine. Wasn't the fastest on the freeway over hills, but did fine. The concrete highways caused some up and down motion, which translated at the worse point in to a bit of sway. If I hadn't bought an F350 I would have added airbags or helper springs to resolve that issue.


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

Y-Guy said:


> Towed my 04 28RSS with my Avalanche, did fine. Wasn't the fastest on the freeway over hills, but did fine. The concrete highways caused some up and down motion, which translated at the worse point in to a bit of sway. If I hadn't bought an F350 I would have added airbags or helper springs to resolve that issue.


good to know u did it with a larger TT.

I got an appt for a reese weight distribution and away bar install this weekend. im a lil nervous to drive it down to camping world this weekend for the install but the service guy said just take it easy and ill be fine. its like 30 mins away. if im real worried i could take the longer non highway route i guess.

cant wait to take it out, thx for everyones help!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

tjwoody said:


> all good info thx.
> 
> i did speak with the parts guy at my dealership and he also did some searching on line, mentioned this site too as a matter of fact.
> 
> ...


You won't find a Hitch receiver anywhere for the new body style, it is integrated into the bumper and rear crumple zone, Don't ask me how i know (Link)







I have a 3/4 ton suburban rated to pull 9300 lbs .........a 3/4 ton avalanche is rated for 10,200 lbs towing.........the 12,000lbs is an inaccurate figure.


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

chevy may be opening them selves up for a lawsuit then if this is the case cause its on the hitch receiver. not that i would ever think about coming close to this. this whole thing with the 07+ avalanche had me looking around a lot and even stumped camping world, but glad i finally got the info.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

tjwoody said:


> chevy may be opening them selves up for a lawsuit then if this is the case cause its on the hitch receiver. not that i would ever think about coming close to this. this whole thing with the 07+ avalanche had me looking around a lot and even stumped camping world, but glad i finally got the info.


They didn't even care......... I went up all the ranks i could.........they were willing to take back my 2500 suburban and give me a 2500 silverado........but that was it.........

They advertised in their literature and even the manual stated a receiver with a 1500lb tongue weight...... but it had a sticker that said 1000lb max....... their literature even restates (correctly) that you should have 12-15% of TT weight as tongue weight.......yet they have a receiver that can't is not rated for that tongue weight.........

When i asked them what they would do if hypothetically something happened and my insurance company would be all over them with this info........they said it would be deferred back to me as i was aware of this and the conversation was agreed to be recorded and this would be used against me.....and if i wanted to talk further to have my attorney speak to theirs........

Nice HUh? and my tax dollars are bailing them out.....................go figure









all that said i still Love my Burb







guess they know they got me........


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah that sux man. i would have been really upset if i bought it with the intentions of towing something heavier, but glad i did enough research when i did buy it that i knew its just not a 'real' truck so have to be careful towing anything over 6k.

if i ever want anything bigger time for a new truck!


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

tjwoody said:


> yeah that sux man. i would have been really upset if i bought it with the intentions of towing something heavier, but glad i did enough research when i did buy it that i knew its just not a 'real' truck so have to be careful towing anything over 6k.
> 
> if i ever want anything bigger time for a new truck!


As an update, got the weight dist and sway bars. i didnt travel on the highway but the route i was on i would hit 50 MPH at times. I was nervous driving truck 50 mins away without the weight dist/sway bars but didnt seem all that bad. cant comment on if the sway bars helping yet but can say the weight dist. prevented my truck from being to low when i would hook the TT up. it saved me least a couple inches.

I can see where the 5.3L engine and the truck being so heavy will have issues on hills. I had it matted on a hill, prob around 15 degree incline and it barely was picking up speed.

if i get bounce issues ill look into air bags. when i did get a bit bouncy a lil more pedal sure helped smooth the ride out. my tractor trailer driving friend gave me some tips.









going forward really isnt bad, backing up, im slow but did ok going down my driveway.

this setup should last me a while. appreciate everyones help.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

tjwoody said:


> yeah that sux man. i would have been really upset if i bought it with the intentions of towing something heavier, but glad i did enough research when i did buy it that i knew its just not a 'real' truck so have to be careful towing anything over 6k.
> 
> if i ever want anything bigger time for a new truck!


As an update, got the weight dist and sway bars. i didnt travel on the highway but the route i was on i would hit 50 MPH at times. I was nervous driving truck 50 mins away without the weight dist/sway bars but didnt seem all that bad. cant comment on if the sway bars helping yet but can say the weight dist. prevented my truck from being to low when i would hook the TT up. it saved me least a couple inches.

I can see where the 5.3L engine and the truck being so heavy will have issues on hills. I had it matted on a hill, prob around 15 degree incline and it barely was picking up speed.

if i get bounce issues ill look into air bags. when i did get a bit bouncy a lil more pedal sure helped smooth the ride out. my tractor trailer driving friend gave me some tips.









going forward really isnt bad, backing up, im slow but did ok going down my driveway.

this setup should last me a while. appreciate everyones help.
[/quote]

Glad to hear all is going well!!

Do you have a strong sidewall tire? That helps with bounce....I put cooper discovery's on my last 1500 Suburban with our last trailer, It helped a lot with bounce and sway.

I also always put air bags and a compressor on every tow vehicle..........being able to adjust the ride on the fly when encountering rough roads or rhythmic cement Seems.....it really is nice.........it is a pretty simple install and is night and day difference to the ride. Something worth looking at as time goes on.


----------



## lmullins (Jul 31, 2009)

Warning: (you may already know this) Undo the sway control bars when backing in, especially in tight campsites!


clarkely said:


> yeah that sux man. i would have been really upset if i bought it with the intentions of towing something heavier, but glad i did enough research when i did buy it that i knew its just not a 'real' truck so have to be careful towing anything over 6k.
> 
> if i ever want anything bigger time for a new truck!


As an update, got the weight dist and sway bars. i didnt travel on the highway but the route i was on i would hit 50 MPH at times. I was nervous driving truck 50 mins away without the weight dist/sway bars but didnt seem all that bad. cant comment on if the sway bars helping yet but can say the weight dist. prevented my truck from being to low when i would hook the TT up. it saved me least a couple inches.

I can see where the 5.3L engine and the truck being so heavy will have issues on hills. I had it matted on a hill, prob around 15 degree incline and it barely was picking up speed.

if i get bounce issues ill look into air bags. when i did get a bit bouncy a lil more pedal sure helped smooth the ride out. my tractor trailer driving friend gave me some tips.









going forward really isnt bad, backing up, im slow but did ok going down my driveway.

this setup should last me a while. appreciate everyones help.
[/quote]

Glad to hear all is going well!!

Do you have a strong sidewall tire? That helps with bounce....I put cooper discovery's on my last 1500 Suburban with our last trailer, It helped a lot with bounce and sway.

I also always put air bags and a compressor on every tow vehicle..........being able to adjust the ride on the fly when encountering rough roads or rhythmic cement Seems.....it really is nice.........it is a pretty simple install and is night and day difference to the ride. Something worth looking at as time goes on.
[/quote]


----------

